# Name this denomination



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

Part of my job is to review drawings, to decide if we should bid a project or not. 

This struck me as strange:







What 'denomination' is this?

Hint: They do not have another baptismal font in the Sanctuary / Chapel.

Edit: Direct link to Picture


----------



## charliejunfan (May 18, 2009)

church of Christ?


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 18, 2009)

Whatever I'm supposed to be seeing, is not there.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 18, 2009)

AoG?


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

> AoG



No.

Do the AoG and Church of Christ have a setup like this?


----------



## DAW (May 18, 2009)

Pca?


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

Is that Mormon? And that is the "Baptism for the Dead Ancestors Room".


----------



## Romans922 (May 18, 2009)

Not Presbyterian!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

Seb said:


> > AoG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Neither the AoG nor the Church of Christ have a baptismal font. They have baptistries (dunking tanks).


----------



## Romans922 (May 18, 2009)

Something that came out Methodism???


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> Something that came out Methodism???



Nah, Methodist fonts are in the sanctuary.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 18, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Is that Mormon? And that is the "Baptism for the Dead Ancestors Room".


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Is that Mormon?



That's it! 

Technically it's: The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.

They can't do their Proxy Baptisms for the Dead in this font because it's not in one of their Temples, nor supported by 12 oxen.

It seems strange that they would baptize in a little classroom instead in the big Chapel, but then again, a lot of things strike me as strange concerning the Mormons.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

Know what's funny. I looked at the plans and kept thinking, 'Surely this is an inset and there are sanctuary walls that are missing from the clip. Either that our the architect is a doof.' I just never imagined that the baptistry was tucked away like that. I assumed that the CMU walls weren't exterior. Sometimes I see that.


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > > AoG
> ...



It's also strange that this 'font' is a walk-in with stairs, but the water level is only 3 feet deep. Kind of a cross between a font and a dunking tank.

I can't figure out how they do it. They don't dunk - it's too shallow for that, I wouldn't think that they pour - seems like a lot of wasted water and tile for pouring. 

It's a weird building for a "church", they're even got one room dedicated to nothing but their "Relief Society"


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

Seb said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...




Its probably some strange ritual derived from Masonic ritual combined with Zoroastrianism, Romanic Gypsy, and Aztec oddities. Are there any custom tiles with Reformed Egyptian Hieroglyphs to be included in the surround?


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

Seb said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...



maybe they stand in the pool and splash each other?


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Its probably some strange ritual derived from Masonic ritual combined with Zoroastrianism, Romanic Gypsy, and Aztec oddities. Are there any custom tiles with Reformed Egyptian Hieroglyphs to be included in the surround?



Unfortunately I don't have the interior design specifics. Usually I get those, but not with this job, strange....

Here's a section at the "font":






http://www.puritanboard.com/members/seb-albums-temp-picture568-untitled2.jpg

-----Added 5/18/2009 at 04:24:23 EST-----



Whitefield said:


> maybe they stand in the pool and splash each other?


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

This shows a shallow pool.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

Well, you can immerse in three feet of water. I've done it. I prefer deeper water. It is easier on the back.


----------



## Whitefield (May 18, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Well, you can immerse in three feet of water. I've done it. I prefer deeper water. It is easier on the back.



I did immersions in cattle feed troughs in the Army.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

That linked picture is shallow. And, although it doesn't show the room. It sure doesn't appear to be in a very sanctuary like space.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 18, 2009)

Creepy.


----------



## Seb (May 18, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Creepy.



 That's what I thought when I was looking over the drawings.

Notice the windows in the "font".


----------



## Skyler (May 18, 2009)

Hmm. Are you sure it's not really a hot tub?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 18, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Hmm. Are you sure it's not really a hot tub?



I'm pretty sure it's not.

I also noticed the windows. What's with that?


----------

